# BRAZIL | Railways



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys

Vitoria a Minas Railway:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ This railroad is mainly a freight railroad operating on metric gauge without electrification. It boost a daily sloppy, crappy and irrelevant passenger service (one service per direction between Belo Horizonte and Vitoria). On the other side, it is the second most important freight railroad of Brazil, carrying the bulk of the Southeast Ore mineral district production to the ports where it is shipped to foreign markets.

The reason this passenger service survived is odd. The railroad was operated by a (then) state-owned mining company, Cia. Vale do Rio Doce (which is the predecessor for the present-day giant VALE).

When the company was privatized (together with its logistic assets like 2 railroads and a maritime cargo company), back room deals obliged the company to operate this unprofitable, unneeded (there is a parallel road all the way long) and wasteful passenger rail service.

Later, Vale separated its logistic business due to antitrust litigation pushed by other users (mostly within steel industry) against Vale. Now the railroad is an independent company fully owned by Vale, and still have to provide this service.

An identical issue exists in their northern railroad, the Estrada de Ferro Carajas, which hauls ore, copper and bauxite from the Carajas project to a seaport near Sao Luiz.

These are market anomalies, created by, like I said, bad political process outcomes. These services do not break even, severely disrupts cargo operations (many sectors have single tracks) and speed is not even competitive with intercity buses, let alone private cars.

Brazil would be better of if this crap was moved out of its tracks to allow for more smooth operations with bulk traffic only (freeing more than enough capacity in nearby roads by long-distance seaport bound trucks to be used by cars and buses).

I wish these services were scrapped altogether, but unfortunately they will keep being anomalies in our freight railway system.

When I will have been able to amass a decent portfolio of third-party pictures of the REAL rolling stock and operations of this railway, I'll come back and post them.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

That locomotive looks like an American SD40-2 that was sold second-hand to the Brazilian company and reconfigured to operate on the Brazilian meter-gauge track. There are a LOT of second-hand American road locomotives operating in Brazil. Many were reconfigured from their original C-C (six powered axles) wheel arrangements to B+B-B+B (eight powered axles) with their frames being extended to fit the added axles in their refits, too.

Also interesting in that they use 'AAR' couplers.

Mike


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Yes, that is usually case indeed. Now, finally, the more financially-stable operators are buying new rolling stock adjusted to meter gauge.


----------



## Billyking (May 31, 2010)

the locomotive seem to be disportionately massive compared to the rolling stock. 

Is there still a lot of metre gauge traffic in Brazil? 

What is the future of metre gauge railway in Brazil?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Billyking said:


> the locomotive seem to be disportionately massive compared to the rolling stock.
> 
> Is there still a lot of metre gauge traffic in Brazil?
> 
> What is the future of metre gauge railway in Brazil?


~40% of the active Brazilian network has meter gauge, another chunk has large Brazilian gauge (1600mm, same for some subway systems), although all new railroads under construction or constructed in the last 10 years were so with standard gauge (1465mm).

There are no plans for gauge conversion.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

And why did they disband the RFFSA? It seems a bit odd to me, since it seems that Brazilian railway network badly needs additional investment, so it would be quite logical to pool all resources into one company, in order to streamline management of the entire network. And why there are no plans for gauge unification?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Need4Weed said:


> And why did they disband the RFFSA? It seems a bit odd to me, since it seems that Brazilian railway network badly needs additional investment, so it would be quite logical to pool all resources into one company, in order to streamline management of the entire network. And why there are no plans for gauge unification?


RFFSA was a money-bleeding inefficient, crap and corrupt company. In 1996 it was partitioned in 7 and sold to private investors. Later, there was some consolidation within them.

I'm glad they've done away with RFFSA. 12 months after privatization, the new 7 companies, combined, had fired more than 18.000 unnecessary employees and closed more than 3.000km of unprofitable tracks.

We do not need a new sate rail company like RFFSA. It was like a cancer, eating away and slowly killing the rail system with its byzantine practices.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> RFFSA was a money-bleeding inefficient, crap and corrupt company. In 1996 it was partitioned in 7 and sold to private investors. Later, there was some consolidation within them.
> 
> I'm glad they've done away with RFFSA. 12 months after privatization, the new 7 companies, combined, had fired more than 18.000 unnecessary employees and closed more than 3.000km of unprofitable tracks.
> 
> We do not need a new sate rail company like RFFSA. It was like a cancer, eating away and slowly killing the rail system with its byzantine practices.


They could just reorganize it. Besides, in a country like Brazil, it seems strange that there were unprofitable tracks. Which railroads were closed?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Need4Weed said:


> They could just reorganize it. Besides, in a country like Brazil, it seems strange that there were unprofitable tracks. Which railroads were closed?


I don't have the whole list, but a lot of lines were closed.

The system was reorganized - under private control. Freight transportation over tracks in Brazil has been growing steadily for years. Unprofitable passenger transport was cut off almost altogether, for good and hopefully forever.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> I don't have the whole list, but a lot of lines were closed.
> 
> The system was reorganized - under private control. Freight transportation over tracks in Brazil has been growing steadily for years. Unprofitable passenger transport was cut off almost altogether, for good and hopefully forever.


And what about this long-anticipated RdJ-SP HSR? Who is going to build and operate that?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Need4Weed said:


> And what about this long-anticipated RdJ-SP HSR? Who is going to build and operate that?


A private consortium who'll get a minority investment from State. There is a thread on the project here, I myself had updated it a month ago or so.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> A private consortium who'll get a minority investment from State. There is a thread on the project here, I myself had updated it a month ago or so.


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*China State-Run Banks Plan to Invest in Brazil's High-Speed Train Project*


> China Development Bank Corp. and the Export-Import Bank of China are ready to lend to a group of companies bidding for Brazil’s bullet-train project, according to Asian Trade Link, which is associated with the group.
> 
> China Railway Construction Corp. and China Northern Locomotive & Rolling Stock Industry Group Corp. are leading the bid group, said Marco Paulo Moreira Leite, chief executive officer of Asian Trade Link, a Brazilian firm.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...est-in-brazil-s-high-speed-train-project.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*SID to End Railway Project in 2012*


> Companhia Siderurgica Nacional (NYSE: SID - News), one of the leading Brazilian steel makers, announced that it expects its Transnordestina railway and logistics project to be fully operational by the end of 2012. The $2.6 billion project will enable CSN to transport over 30 million tons of cargo annually in the northeastern part of Brazil.
> 
> Earlier in August 2006, Companhia Siderurgica’s affiliate Companhia Ferroviária do Nordeste, or CFN, merged with state-owned Transnordestina S.A., with the resulting entity named as Transnordestina Logística S.A., or Nova Transnordestina. Transnordestina Logística S.A. has a 30-year concession granted in 1998 to operate the Northeastern Railroad of the RFFSA with 4,238 km of railway track. As of December 31, 2009, Companhia Siderurgica owned 84.3% of the capital stock of Transnordestina Logística S.A.
> 
> ...


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/SID-to-End-Railway-Project-in-zacks-635630806.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

*gauge conversion*



Suburbanist said:


> ~40% of the active Brazilian network has meter gauge, another chunk has large Brazilian gauge (1600mm, same for some subway systems), although all new railroads under construction or constructed in the last 10 years were so with standard gauge (1465mm).
> 
> There are no plans for gauge conversion.


In Brazil, all 1600mm (Irish gauge) lines got proposed to convert to 1435mm (standard gauge).


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

nagara373 said:


> In Brazil, all 1600mm (Irish gauge) lines got proposed to convert to 1435mm (standard gauge).


They didn't. And there is no reasonf for that. Brazil has only one very isolated mining railway which runs on standard gauge and it is located more than 400km, one island and two major river estuaries from any other rail. Other than that, you have closed subway lines operating on 1453mm.

Indeed, Brazil is constructing almost 3.000km of new freight railway tracks on 1600mm. The more pressing issue would be enlarging the 1000mm tracks. However, clearances and trackbeds would not be enough for any enlargement without major invesment, so reducing 1600mm tracks to 1453 wouldn't help to integrate the network regardless.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Japan-based groups pulls out of contention for Brazil HSR*

They cited concerns about achieving profitability over the _40 year_ timespan they would be responsible for running the operation.



> The Japan group, which also includes Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (7011.T) Ltd., Hitachi Ltd (6501.T) and Toshiba Corp (6502.T), asked the Brazilian government to reduce the burden on the winner of the project, but the government declined the request, Kyodo added.


Well, I suppose the Chinese (or Koreans, maybe) have deeper pockets to absorb the possible losses.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTOE6AO08I20101126


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe they pushed back the deadline until April 2010. Both the Japanese and French teams backed out, citing unfavorable contract terms. I believe the Korean team was the only one that still had an intention of submitting a bid by the deadline.

I think the Brazilian government has explained that the deadline is to give bidders "more time," but they have so far avoided mentioning any specific changes to the terms as part of the extended deadline. Seems like they will have to, or they will end up back in the same place... This project seems like a huge risk, but the government was trying to shift all of it onto the winning team.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

quashlo said:


> I believe they pushed back the deadline until April 2010. Both the Japanese and French teams backed out, citing unfavorable contract terms. I believe the Korean team was the only one that still had an intention of submitting a bid by the deadline.
> 
> I think the Brazilian government has explained that the deadline is to give bidders "more time," but they have so far avoided mentioning any specific changes to the terms as part of the extended deadline. Seems like they will have to, or they will end up back in the same place... This project seems like a huge risk, but the government was trying to shift all of it onto the winning team.


Brazil is not behind the times so I am sure the date must be April 2011.

:cheers:


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

*No Irish gauge, No German team*



Suburbanist said:


> They didn't. And there is no reasonf for that. Brazil has only one very isolated mining railway which runs on standard gauge and it is located more than 400km, one island and two major river estuaries from any other rail. Other than that, you have closed subway lines operating on 1453mm.
> 
> Indeed, Brazil is constructing almost 3.000km of new freight railway tracks on 1600mm. The more pressing issue would be enlarging the 1000mm tracks. However, clearances and trackbeds would not be enough for any enlargement without major invesment, so reducing 1600mm tracks to 1453 wouldn't help to integrate the network regardless.


In Brazil, all 1600mm gauge lines should be converted to 1435mm.



quashlo said:


> I believe they pushed back the deadline until April 2010. Both the Japanese and French teams backed out, citing unfavorable contract terms. I believe the Korean team was the only one that still had an intention of submitting a bid by the deadline.
> 
> I think the Brazilian government has explained that the deadline is to give bidders "more time," but they have so far avoided mentioning any specific changes to the terms as part of the extended deadline. Seems like they will have to, or they will end up back in the same place... This project seems like a huge risk, but the government was trying to shift all of it onto the winning team.


German team including Siemens also backed out from Brazil.


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

*adjacent countries*

Railway links Brazil with adjacent countries:

Uruguay: break-of-gauge 1600mm (Brazil)/1435mm (Uruguay) with meter gauge intervening
Peru: break-of-gauge 1600mm (Brazil)/1435mm (Peru) no railway links
Venezuela: same gauge 1435mm, no railway links

Currently, Brazilian internal networks are 1600mm in the south and 1435mm in the north.

In Brazil, all 1600mm gauge lines got proposed converted to 1435mm.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

nagara373 said:


> Currently, Brazilian internal networks are 1600mm in the south and 1435mm in the north.


Doubly wrong. There is just a small mining railway built with 1435mm gauge. Most commons gauges in Brazil are 1000mm and 1600mm, and they are not geographically segregated, but intermingled, according to the historical crappy rail companies that built them.



> In Brazil, all 1600mm gauge lines got proposed converted to 1435mm.


There is no serious proposition to do that and roughly 4.000 of new rail tracks are being built in 1600mm gauge.


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Doubly wrong. There is just a small mining railway built with 1435mm gauge. Most commons gauges in Brazil are 1000mm and 1600mm, and they are not geographically segregated, but intermingled, according to the historical crappy rail companies that built them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no serious proposition to do that and roughly 4.000 of new rail tracks are being built in 1600mm gauge.


Railways in the Amazon area is 1435mm.
Railways in the central area is 1600mm.
In Brazil, all 1600mm gauge lines got proposed to convert to 1435mm.

Brazilian high-speed rail will be 1435mm.
German team including Siemens backed out from Brazil.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*more news about Brazil HSR*

Information about the private sector partnership involved in the proposed project:



> SAO PAULO -(Dow Jones)- Brazilian billionaire Eike Batista is in talks with South Korean companies to form a partnership to build a high-speed train between the cities of Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro, Valor Economico newspaper reported Tuesday.


http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...th-korean-partner-brazil-bullet-train-report/


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> Doubly wrong. There is just a small mining railway built with 1435mm gauge. Most commons gauges in Brazil are 1000mm and 1600mm, and they are not geographically segregated, but intermingled, according to the historical crappy rail companies that built them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no serious proposition to do that and roughly 4.000 of new rail tracks are being built in 1600mm gauge.


In Brazil, all 1600mm gauge lines got proposed to convert to 1435mm.
German team including Siemens backed out from Brazil.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Wrong again. Please, cite a reliable source where a feasible proposal to convert lines were unveiled by the interest parts.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Vitória Minas Railway. Brazil dont invest that much on railways, as well as most Latin American countries.














































*
Construction of the North-South Railway*​


































​


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Freight railway, works almost complete on what was marked as "under construction". Curve radii (up to 343m), alignments built avoiding urban areas, long distance between sidings and other parameters make it unlikely to see passenger service.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Freight railway, works almost complete on what was marked as "under construction". Curve radii (up to 343m), alignments built avoiding urban areas, long distance between sidings and other parameters make it unlikely to see passenger service.


What's the track gauge on that one?

Mike


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

mgk920 said:


> What's the track gauge on that one?
> 
> Mike


1,6m


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

mgk920 said:


> What's the track gauge on that one?
> 
> Mike


1600mm. Much of it (don't know exact distances) will be also fit with 1000mm tracks. Track holders for 1000mm gauge already installed as seen here:



>


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

That is the North - South Railway. Thanks for your informations


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

Alexpilsen said:


> Brazil dont invest that much on railways, as well as most Latin American countries.
> *
> Construction of the North-South Railway*​
> 
> ...


Break of gauge 1600mm/1435mm will be created in Belem. (the north end of the North-South Railway)


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

nagara373 said:


> Break of gauge 1600mm/1435mm will be created in Belem. (the north end of the North-South Railway)


I'm kind of wondering why this isn't being built to 1435 mm.

Mike


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Because, save for a small mining railroad and a handful of urban subways, there is no other 1453mm railways in Brazil.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

I noticed earlier today - and see it hasn't been posted here - that developments have moved beyond just a Rio-SP HS line to the establishment of some kind of HS network (or beginnings of ones). There is a HS branch (TAV Brasil) of the transport ministry showing the government's plans (which I wasn't aware of).












What do Brazilians think? Realistic or over ambitious?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ but.... uberlandia and goiana shoud be joined, to join brasilia with rio and sao paulo, do you agree??

and porto alegre could be included in the future??


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Pipe dream. There is no serious plans do build any high-speed links other than the original TAV Brasil plan (CAmpinas-São Paulo-Rio de JAneiro) any time on the next 20 or 30 years.

A link to Belo Horizonte would just be the most expensive and mountainous terrain ever to get a HSR built. It is worse than a high mountain ridge (that you can tunnel through) with plains on either side: it is mountains all the way, although altitudes don't get over 1200m.

There is another, separate plan for a GOiania-Brasília train, but it will not be high-speed train at all, just a lame regional rail allowing speed up to 180km/h.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

A look at a topographic map of Brazil shows the problems of rail involving BH and Brasilia. I think Curitiba is a possibility, I don't remember the bus ride from Sao Paulo to there being particularly hilly (not that this a good method of judgement). 

A North East network from Fortaleza to Salvador makes sense on paper, not sure about economically.

Anyway, the best thing to assist inter-city travel in the short-term would be to deregulate the bus network in some form. Some of the trips are quite expensive and with awkward leaving times I think.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

More from Estado de Sao Paulo newspaper











































































































































http://blogs.estadao.com.br/olhar-sobre-o-mundo/ferrovia-transnordestina/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

Muito obrigado for the pics.

Looks like theyre being built to quite modern standards. Could you explain a bit about the transnordestina? Is it only for freight?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

stingstingsting said:


> Muito obrigado for the pics.
> 
> Looks like theyre being built to quite modern standards. Could you explain a bit about the transnordestina? Is it only for freight?


Yes, broad gauge (1600mm), non-electrified, freight only railway in an Y-shaped alignment connecting two ports (Suape and Pécem) with the hinterland.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

More Transnordestina, by contractor Odebrecht, posted by Paulo Magalhães


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow,looks like super smooth & excellent quality railway!  Curves are quite sharp though - what's the planned maximum speed on this railway?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ Being exclusively for freight trains, I believe quite low.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Map with all current/ near future railroad expansion plans for Brazil










Total 4,500 km under construction/ planned until 2015.

Source: http://www.agenciat1.com.br/14421-ate-2015-uniao-quer-licitar-22-mil-km-de-rodovias-e-o-pre-sal/


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that just for freight?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Santos-Jundiaí railroad, Sao paulo, in its section between Sao Paulo city and Santos, down the Serra do Mar. Built in 1865, originally called Sao Paulo Railway.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Belo Horizonte - Vitória passenger service videos

01- Two trains crossing P-001 X P-002:





02 - Through em Ipatinga at full speed:





03 - In Ipatinga-MG to Vitória-ES:





04 - In Ipatinga to Belo Horizonte:





05- P-001 near Aimorés-MG:




[/QUOTE]

by Landerson Egg


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferrovia do Aço (Steel Railroad), Minas Gerais state


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Freight train through Sao Paulo city










by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sao Paulo CPTM Touristic Express at Luz station














































by Pranda2009










by Tiago Costa


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Passenger and freight trains meet between Curitiba and Paranguá (Paraná state)










by Rodalvesdepaula


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

New locomotives for the railroad operated by Vale Mining Company, world's second largest mining company.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Vale freigh train - 340 wagons, 2,1 km long train cruising at 80 km/h. One of the longest trains on Earth.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Vale freight train



Landerson Egg said:


>


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

More Steel Railroad (Ferrovia do Aço)




Landerson Egg said:


> Ferrovia do Aço:
> 
> 01-
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Strike stops construction of Transnordestina Railway*



fsaulop said:


> *Transnordestina precisa de R$ 6,7 bilhões para conclusão*
> 
> *Cerca de 380 trabalhadores da obra federal decidiram paralisar as atividades em Missão Velha*
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Interesting HD video on a freigh railroad



Landerson Egg said:


> Um "preview" da série produzida pela videotrex, vale apena ver, tudo em alta definição e com narração das operações.
> O video começa no TOD(terminal Olhos d´agua) em Belo Horizonte, percorre o ramal do paraopeba e termina no pátio P1-07 em Jeceaba-MG.:cheers:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Great images and videos, thanks for share! :cheers:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferronorte new section



CUIABA2014 said:


> *Fotos do trecho Alto Araguaia-Itiquira*
> 
> *Pt1*
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

more



CUIABA2014 said:


> *Fotos do trecho Alto Araguaia-Itiquira*
> 
> *Pt2*
> 
> ...


----------



## RTG (Jan 18, 2011)

Brazilian Railway Map from ANTT:










http://www.antt.gov.br/carga/ferroviario/ferroviario.asp


----------



## RTG (Jan 18, 2011)

Gauges in Brazil:










http://www.portogente.com.br/texto.php?cod=12267&sec=113


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Transnordestina Railway, u/c*



Paulo Magalhães said:


> Créditos à Odebrecht.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Transnordestina*



Paulo Magalhães said:


> Trecho compreendido entre a usina de britagem (Salgueiro/PE) e arredores de Serra Talhada/PE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Itatinga railroad trams (Sao Paulo state, between Sao Paulo city and coast). Operational since 1906.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Various in Minas Gerais state, EFVM railway - by Landerson Egg



Landerson Egg said:


> Algumas foto tiradas por mim ontem(11/04/2012):
> 
> VALE, GE BB40-9WM(Dash-9) 1219, na SB de ECL(Calafate), Belo Horizonte MG:
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sao Paulo - freight train near CPTM station Mooca (line 10), former Santos-Jundiai railway.










by Eduardo GJF


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*West-East Railway (Ferrovia Oeste-Leste)* construction update, April 2012



tonyssa said:


> *Fotos da Obra - Abril 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"First part to be opened by 2014"
*


tonyssa said:


> *1º TRECHO DA FERROVIA OESTE-LESTE FICARÁ PRONTO EM MEADOS DE 2014​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Locomotives being exported to Brazil (VLI) in the USA


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Andrade Gutierrez Contractor video on the Norte Sul railroad, u/c:






Odebrecht video about Transnordestina railroad, u/c:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^




Paulo Magalhães said:


> Créditos à Odebrecht.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

For a long time I have not updated this thread. Im too lazy hehe


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

next


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ferrovia Ferronorte (MT) by minplanpac, on Flickr



Ferrovia Ferronorte (MT) by minplanpac, on Flickr



Ferrovia Ferronorte (MT) by minplanpac, on Flickr


Ferrovia Ferronorte (MT) by minplanpac, on Flickr


Contorno e Pátio Ferroviário, Araraquara (SP) by minplanpac, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio Negro / Paraná








_Facebook João Paulo de Lara_

Itaiópolis / Santa Catarina

















Facebook Pecê Bonaldo


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trains in Minas Gerais / VALE*













































Diego Dunga Photos


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Rio Negro / Paraná
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't expect to see snow in a Brazilian railway. How high is this line?


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Pipe dream. There is no serious plans do build any high-speed links other than the original TAV Brasil plan (CAmpinas-São Paulo-Rio de JAneiro) any time on the next 20 or 30 years.
> 
> A link to Belo Horizonte would just be the most expensive and mountainous terrain ever to get a HSR built. It is worse than a high mountain ridge (that you can tunnel through) with plains on either side: it is mountains all the way, although *altitudes don't get over 1200m*.
> 
> There is another, separate plan for a GOiania-Brasília train, but it will not be high-speed train at all, just a lame regional rail allowing speed up to 180km/h.


Absurdly false. Altitude easily gets over 1200 m in several parts of the way:

Pedra da Mina – 2,798 m (9,180 ft), between Passa Quatro, Minas Gerais, and Queluz, São Paulo; only recently discovered by GPS measurement to be the highest point in the range, as well the highest of São Paulo state and the third highest in Minas Gerais. Pico das Agulhas Negras – 2,792 m (9,160 ft), in the Itatiaia National Park, between the states of Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro; formerly thought to be the highest in the range. Pico dos Três Estados – 2,665 m (8,743 ft), between the former two peaks, on the border tripoint of the states of Minas Gerais, São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. Pico dos Marins – 2,421 m (7,942 ft), near Piquete, São Paulo, that state's highest point not shared with another state. Here are also some of the highest Brazilian cities:

Campos do Jordão, São Paulo – 1,620 m (5,315 ft) Monte Verde (district of Camanducaia), Minas Gerais – 1,550 m (5,085 ft) Senador Amaral, Minas Gerais – 1,505 m (4,938 ft) Bom Repouso, Minas Gerais – 1,370 m (4,495 ft) Maria da Fé, Minas Gerais – 1,280 m (4,199 ft) Munhoz, Minas Gerais – 1,260 m (4,134 ft) Gonçalves, Minas Gerais – 1,250 m (4,101 ft) Visconde de Mauá, Rio de Janeiro – 1,200 m (3,937 ft) Delfim Moreira, Minas Gerais – 1,200 m (3,937 ft) Bueno Brandão, Minas Gerais – 1,200 m (3,937 ft) Barbacena, Minas Gerais – 1,160 m (3,806 ft)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantiqueira_Mountains

Obviously you can avoid the _serras_ by following valleys but there will be a place where a tunnel or an overpass it's needed. Since there's no valley all the way from Sao Paulo to Belo Horizonte.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Trem Pé-Vermelho* (_Red Foot Train_) - *Londrina-Maringá*

Maybe the most important regional passenger rail project in the country. It aims to link *Londrina* and *Maringá* (as well all the cities in the way), on northern Paraná state. They form a very compact axis (120 km long) where 2 million people live in. It's the most populated urban complex in Brazil not considering the state capitals:




Yuri S Andrade said:


> Os trilhos passam bem no alto da foto, atrás do Estádio do Café e do Autódromo, e quase no fim, fazem uma curva brusca em direção ao sul. Nesse enorme terreno baldio, à direita do Estádio, um pouco antes de chegar na curva, é onde será construído o Shopping Londrina Catuaí Norte. A estação de trem poderia ser construída do lado oposto da avenida, mais à direita. Essa região é ligada à Rodoviária e ao Centro por uma via de trânsito rápido:
> 
> 
> Até a década de 80, os trilhos passavam bem próximos ao Centro e foram deslocados para a construção da Av. Leste-Oeste. Essa era a estação de Londrina, hoje museu:
> ...






Yuri S Andrade said:


> Para ilustrar:
> 
> 
> Entre a *Catedral de Londrina* e a *Catedral de Maringá*, são *101 km* de carro. As cidades estão ligadas por rodovia duplicada (desde a década de 80). Entre o início das zonas urbanas de ambas as cidades, por rodovia, são *73 km*.
> ...






Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Sobre a velocidade do trem*
> 
> Eu estava postando lá no fórum sul-africano fotos da minha viagem, e acabei me lembrando dessa discussão sobre a velocidade do "Trem Pé-Vermelho". Um dos colegas afirmou que a velocidade *abaixo de 120 km/h* não seria viável.
> 
> ...






marcovsk said:


> Saiu uma noticia na folha:
> 
> Governo estuda criar 16 linhas regionais de trens de passageiro
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mercad...linhas-regionais-de-trens-de-passageiro.shtml






Yuri S Andrade said:


> Postado pelo Eddubra no "Londrina Infra-Estrutura":
> 
> *Trem Pé-Vermelho pode entrar no PAC 2*
> 
> ...


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

That's very good news, even if it would be nice to see some long-distance trains too. As I understand it much of the track infrastructure is there altough in quite a bad shape and with fragmentated ownership.

Are the plans in general to refurbish old station and use old track alignments or build completely new ones?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

jonasry said:


> Are the plans in general to refurbish old station and use old track alignments or build completely new ones?


New alignments. 

Old Brazilian railways, with a few noticeable exceptions, were badly engineered to begin with (compared to what they were building in US and Europe at the same time).

Terrain is also a challenge: Brazil doesn't have very high mountains, but it has an unforgiving hilly hinterland where 70% of the population lives, not really a challenge for roads of city building, but offering no easy ways for the required grades for high-performing railways.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yes, Northern Paraná is covered by small hills, specially on the eastern section of it. Maringá's region is flat.

Despite the old tracks crossing several urban areas, I guess that's the best shot to restablished intercities services in Brazil. If it doesn't work here, it won't work elsewhere.

Another plus would be the possible merging of Londrina and Maringá's labour market, turning them into a single metropolitan system, with 2 million people, making Brazilian Top 10. With such weight, the region could attract way bigger investments, as automotive plants, for example.

P.S. Suburbanist, did you get used with the "Red Foot" or still struggling?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chavito said:


> I didn't expect to see snow in a Brazilian railway. How high is this line?


Around 800 m, at 26ºS.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

*Paranapiacaba Rack Railway - a unique railroad in the world*







http://lauaxiliar.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/trens-cremalheira-hidrovias-e-um-bom.html​
In February 1867, The São Paulo Railway Co. began operations in Its line between Santos Harbour and city of Jundiaí, crossing São Paulo City. With 139 Km of extension, implementation works were very difficult and English engineers adopted a radical solution to Serra do Mar ("Sea Mountains", with a vertical drop of 720 meters) stretch: a funicular system with five levels and engine rooms. A new funicular was ready to operate in 1901 because of the growth in traffic of passengers and goods trains. This system operated until the 1970's, with no serious accidents and with very good operational levels.









http://revistacontemporartes.blogspot.com.br/2011/05/vila-ferrovaria-paranapiacaba.html​
However, the funicular system began to show signs of collapse in the 1950s. Each train had the ability to pull only 150 ton, for security reasons. In Paranapiacaba yard (top of the mountains), there was "wagons jam" and passengers trains were sectioned to down or up the hills by funicular, delaying travels.

In 1946, Brazilian government assumed São Paulo Railway and created the _Estrada de Ferro Santos a Jundiaí_ (EFSJ). Thereafter, numerous studies have been made ​​to replace the funicular. But, RFFSA (former Brazilian Federal Railways) choose the rack tecnhology in 1960's for Serra do Mar stretch. It was a bold choice. Until then, all rack railways were deployed only for tourism purposes with little trains. The project included the use of two special locomotives pulling up to 800 tonnes in the stretch of 8 Km on an average slope of 10% ramp between Paranapiacaba and Piassaguera (close to Santos Port). 

The former funicular inaugurated in 1867 was renovated for the new system. The Riggenbach system was chosen. DC railway electrification (3 kV) was installed in the stretch, since only electric locomotives be able to operate on the stretch. Curiosity: more than 100 years of operation, the funicular always had steam traction.

Swiss company SLM (now, Stadler Rail) designed the rack railway, but Japanese companies deployed the system. Locomotives was made by Hitachi and Marunebi built the infrastructure.









http://www.novomilenio.inf.br/santos/h0102n2.htm​
Paranapiacaba Rack Railway was inaugurated in January 1974, but the system continued in operation tests.









http://vidadmaquinista.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/sistema-cremalheira-aderencia-da-mrs.html​
In 1975, a tragedy occurred. A downbound train lost Its brakes and went off the rails after getting off the ramp at high speed, killing the crew. The accident put the rack railway in doubt because there were fears that the project could have been a failure due to security risks. However, Hitachi redesigned the locomotive brake system and a new load limit was adopted: 500 ton each train. The system passed to 24-hour operation in 1977 and old funicular ceased the operations. In 1980, more four Hitachi locomotives were arrived and more two models were purchased in 1990. Total fleet of locomotives was 13 units, all made in Japan with Swiss technology.

Paranapiacaba Rack Railway was privatized in 1996 and a company called MRS Logistica began operating the system.






In 2013, MRS purchased seven new Stadler rack locomotives to replace some Hitachi ones. They are the most powerful electric locomotives in the world and the first Stadler sale to South America. 









http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdEditoria=1&InCdMateria=17814






Nowadays, Paranapiacaba Rack Railway operates 24-hour with one train every six minutes. It's the only heavy-duty rack railway in the world. Trains carry iron ore, steel plates, auto parts, containers, soy, sugar and chemicals products.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> The Riggenbach system was chosen.


Ah ? The other documentation I saw on this system all say it's Abt, not
Riggenbach.



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> They are the most powerful electric locomotives in the world


With 5 MW ? Hardly... Most powerful rack railway locos, certainly. But there
are locos with twice that power in service at other places of the world.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...d-most-powerful-rack-locomotive-unveiled.html

Otherwise quite interesting. About the old cable railway, specially. Are there still traces left about that today ?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

^^Yes, you're right. Paranapiacaba Rack Railway uses Abt system. 

The old funicular track is abandoned. In 1980's, It operated a tourist train on the line, but operated for a few years... Two projects were rated to be deployed in the old funicular:

1. A conveyor belt to carry iron ore from Paranapiacaba yard to COSIPA (a steel mill located near Santos Port). This would help to increase the capacity of rack raiway, since most trains carries iron one in that stretch. 

2. São Paulo State Government has a project to build a Intercity Trains Network between São Paulo and some cities of region. It was thought the use of the old funicular to build a new rack railway for passenger trains, at the speed of 40 Km/h on this stretch. However, It was decided that a 30 Km-long tunnel under the mountains will be build for passenger trains.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

East-West railway (under construction)










*Lot 10*






















































Link​


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> New alignments.
> 
> Old Brazilian railways, with a few noticeable exceptions, were badly engineered to begin with (compared to what they were building in US and Europe at the same time).
> 
> Terrain is also a challenge: Brazil doesn't have very high mountains, but it has an unforgiving hilly hinterland where 70% of the population lives, not really a challenge for roads of city building, but offering no easy ways for the required grades for high-performing railways.


Some new projects showed in this thread looks poorled projected as well. Have a look on the very first pic on this page and you´ll see it. No way to do it in a straight way?


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

paulista1978 said:


> Some new projects showed in this thread looks poorled projected as well. Have a look on the very first pic on this page and you´ll see it. No way to do it in a straight way?


Agreed that first pick is concerning. Wasteful decisions like that will add up and we all know what the results will be. I can't see any reason why the track is curved, the curves will slow travel down, increase the distance of the rails, increase wear and tear on the track and train, increase noise, decrease safety, increase operating costs, increase maintenance costs, etc. If you can avoid curves on a railway, you avoid them. This stuff adds up.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/historic-day-for-north-south-railway.html
> 
> *Historic day for North-South Railway*
> 23 May 2014
> ...


Oh yeah?:banana:


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> New alignments.
> 
> Old Brazilian railways, with a few noticeable exceptions, were badly engineered to begin with (compared to what they were building in US and Europe at the same time).
> 
> Terrain is also a challenge: Brazil doesn't have very high mountains, but it has an unforgiving hilly hinterland where 70% of the population lives, not really a challenge for roads of city building, but offering no easy ways for the required grades for high-performing railways.





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Trem Pé-Vermelho* (_Red Foot Train_) - *Londrina-Maringá*
> 
> Maybe the most important regional passenger rail project in the country. It aims to link *Londrina* and *Maringá* (as well all the cities in the way), on northern Paraná state. They form a very compact axis (120 km long) where 2 million people live in. It's the most populated urban complex in Brazil not considering the state capitals:


In my opinion, any speed over the medium speed developed by bus services are feasible. The ideal would be reach the medium speed developed by cars. So, it's not that hard. Lines with alignments good enough for 80km/h or more are certainly profitable - when analyzing only operation. Construction should be considered separately, and maintance should be carried out by the same company who built the railway, but funded with "train tolls". 

In this cenario, actually, there are a good length of railway right-of-way that could bear passenger trains, saving important amounts of money.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...en-access-railway-concession.html?channel=542
> 
> *Brazil to tender open-access railway concession*
> Friday, May 30, 2014
> ...


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some photos of the Sao Paulo area in 2011:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157628188525477/

And from then Rio followed by Recife / North East area in 2005:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157627883781944/


----------



## Treg11 (Jul 28, 2015)

*ALL - RUMO Merge*

g1.globo.com/sp/bauru-marilia/noticia/2015/07/fusao-de-empresas-ferreas-pode-acabar-com-ferrovia-em-bauru.html

26/07/2015 19h00 - Atualizado em 26/07/2015 19h00

Fusão de empresas férreas pode acabar com a ferrovia em Bauru

Cidade já foi considerada o maior entroncamento ferroviário do país.
Transporte de trens foram suspensos e funcionários demitidos pela Rumo.

A cidade de Bauru (SP), que já foi considerada o maior entroncamento ferroviário do país, tem hoje uma via férrea praticamente sucateada. Com a fusão da América Latina Logística (ALL) com a empresa Rumo, concessionária liderada pela Cosan, grupo que produz açúcar e etanol, a história dessa ferrovia pode estar perto do fim na região.

A Rumo passou a comandar quase 13 mil quilômetros de linhas férreas. Em maio, a nova concessionária anunciou a suspensão do transporte de trens entre as cidades de Três Lagoas e Corumbá em Mato Grosso do Sul.
O diretor do sindicato dos ferroviários Marcos Antônio de Oliveira conta que, no total, mil quilômetros foram desativados e cem funcionários acabaram demitidos. Ele diz que a empresa Rumo tem interesse nos grandes corredores ferroviários e que, por isso, a linha que corta o Centro-Oeste Paulista corre o risco de em um curto espaço de tempo perder o interesse e a função.

“A tendência é parar, é morrer por si próprio. Está havendo várias demissões, no Mato Grosso do Sul foram cerca de 100 demitidos e aqui está em torno de uns 20 demitidos, também por consequência do corte desse tipo de transporte”, afirma.

Em um trecho da ferrovia que sai de Bauru e passa por Mairinque, na região de Sorocaba, com destino ao porto de Santos, circulavam trens carregados com cimento, grãos e combustível. Mas com a decisão da concessionária de diminuir o movimento, apenas trens carregados com placas de celulose vão passar pelo trecho.

Sem investimentos

Não é de hoje que a ferrovia no Centro-Oeste Paulista carece de investimentos. Ela foi importante para o crescimento da região, mas há tempos perdeu a importância. Bauru que foi considerada o maior entroncamento ferroviário do país, vive da memória, afinal passageiros não são mais transportados e o volume de carga só diminuiu nas últimas décadas.

O economista Reinaldo Cafeo conta que em média o transporte pela ferrovia é 30% mais barato do que o rodoviário, mas com menos trens circulando na região, o transporte terá que ser feito por caminhões. Em resumo, a nova medida da concessionária será um retrocesso para todo o setor.

“O custo para a reversão é muito elevado. Se lá atrás com volume de dinheiro menor nós conseguiríamos viabilizar, hoje, seria preciso um trem de dinheiro. Isso quer dizer que vai depender muito do apetite da iniciativa privada. O governo não vai ter recurso e é um projeto de longa maturação, com investimento maciço. E nesse momento não tem parceiros com esse interesse.”

A assessoria da ALL informou que a malha Novoeste continua em operação. Houve redução da circulação de carga de produtos perigosos entre Paulínia e Campo Grande e no caso de combustíveis, foi suspenso o transporte porque a via não oferece condições mínimas de segurança.

Sobre a suspensão dos passeios de Maria Fumaça, a concessionária esclarece que são necessários projeto e aprovação da agência nacional de transportes terrestres. Antes a Maria Fumaça em Bauru circulava com autorizações esporádicas para eventos especiais.


----------



## Treg11 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Dilma assina ordem de serviço de lote da Transnordestina*

http://agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br/pol...-servico-para-lote-da-transnordestina-e-reune

Dilma assina ordem de serviço de lote da Transnordestina e reúne governadores

28/08/2015

Paulo Victor Chagas – Repórter da Agência Brasil*

Ferrovia Transnordestina

Os mais de 1.700 km da ferrovia vão percorrer 81 municípios de Pernambuco, do Piauí e Ceará Divulgação/Ministério do Planejamento

A presidenta Dilma Rousseff assina hoje (28) a ordem de serviço de um lote da Ferrovia Transnordestina, que vai interligar dois portos do Nordeste ao sertão do Piauí. O empreendimento faz parte do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento e vai entregar 1.753 quilômetros (km) de ferrovias, que farão conexão entre os portos de Pecém, no Ceará, de Suape, em Pernambuco, e a cidade piauiense de Eliseu Martins.

Durante o evento, à tarde, ao lado de empresários locais, a presidenta dará início às obras do Lote 4 do trecho Missão Velha-Pecém. Mais três dos 11 lotes da parte cearense da ferrovia, que terá 526 km, estão em obras e sete ainda não começaram. Assim como as demais etapas do contrato, a execução ficará por conta da empresa Transnordestina Logística S.A.

O trecho que terá as obras iniciadas hoje tem 50 km e compreende os municípios de Acopiara e Piquet Carneiro. O lote faz parte do eixo cearense da ferrovia, que tem como objetivo escoar a produção agrícola e mineral da região, promovendo a exportação dos produtos brasileiros pelo Norte do país. Nos últimos anos, o governo federal tem investido em novas rotas de escoamento que fujam da forte concentração atual nas regiões Sul e Sudeste.

Ferrovia

Os mais de 1.700 km da ferrovia vão percorrer 81 municípios de Pernambuco, do Piauí e Ceará. Trabalham hoje nas obras dos três estados cerca de 6 mil trabalhadores. Quando estiver funcionando, a ferrovia poderá transportar até 30 milhões de toneladas de produtos, como minério de ferro e grãos, por ano, de acordo com a Transnordestina Logística.

Fazem parte ainda da construção os trechos Salgueiro-Suape, em Pernambuco, Trindade-Eliseu Martins, de Pernambuco ao Piauí, Missão Velha-Salgueiro, do Ceará a Pernambuco, e Salgueiro-Trindade, em Pernambuco, esse último já concluído. Segundo informações sobre o PAC no site do Ministério do Planejamento, o investimento total será R$ 7,5 bilhões, com previsão de entrega para 2016.

Viagens ao Nordeste

O Ceará é o quarto estado do Nordeste que Dilma visita neste mês de agosto, Recentemente, ela esteve nas capitais São Luís, Salvador e Recife.

Antes de assinar a ordem de serviço, a presidenta vai à cidade de Caucaia (CE) entregar as chaves de unidades habitacionais do Programa Minha Casa, Minha Vida. Ao todo, serão 2.701 casas entregues, por meio de teleconferência com outras regiões, para cidades do Ceará, de Pernambuco, do Pará e Tocantins.

Em Fortaleza, além do evento da Transnordestina, a presidenta participa da divulgação do site Dialoga Brasil [1], que tem como objetivo pedir que a população debata programas do governo, enviando sugestões por meio da plataforma e conversando com ministros de Estado. O evento é feito no formato de um programa de televisão, com a participação de representantes da sociedade civil, organizados em uma plateia, que discutem ao vivo com os ministros os temas que estão disponíveis no site. O programa é concluído com a fala da presidenta.

A programação presidencial no Ceará termina à noite, quando Dilma participará de um jantar com os governadores do Nordeste. No mês passado, ela reuniu em Brasília governadores de todas as regiões do país e propôs uma parceria para enfrentar os problemas [2] e superar a crise.


*Colaborou Edwirges Nogueira, correspondente da Agência Brasil/EBC

Edição: Graça Adjuto


----------



## Treg11 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Levantamento EF-270*

http://www.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/42494/ANTT_faz_levantamento_de_usuarios_interessados_no_transporte_ferroviario_de_cargas_na_regiao_de_Presidente_Epitacio__SP__a_Botucatu__SP_.html

15/10/2015

A Agência Nacional de Transportes Terrestres (ANTT) inicia avaliação da demanda pelo serviço público de transporte ferroviário de cargas na região que abrange os municípios de Presidente Epitácio (SP) a Botucatu (SP), em trecho concedido à concessionária América Latina Logística Malha Sul (ALLMS). A iniciativa tem o objetivo de obter um melhor dimensionamento quanto ao volume potencial de cargas na região, bem como buscar o atendimento aos interessados em utilizar o trecho ferroviário.

Os interessados devem entrar em contato com a Agência, até 30/10/2015, pelos telefones (61) 3410-1802 ou (61) 3410-1803; por mensagem eletrônica para [email protected]; ou por correspondência, direcionada à Gerência de Regulação e Outorgas Ferroviárias (Gerof), para o endereço da ANTT (Setor de Clubes Esportivos Sul (SCES), Trecho 03, Lote 10, Projeto Orla, Polo 8, Brasília/DF – CEP 70.200-003).


----------



## LuizMontanha (Nov 21, 2015)

Hoje essas duas empresas(Rumo e ALL) já se encontram conjugadas.


----------



## LuizMontanha (Nov 21, 2015)

Não sei se ja postaram mas olha aí: http://www.euamoipatinga.com.br/fotos/janela.asp?codigo=1508


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Um, I can't read anything on this page?


----------



## OOOPS (Feb 20, 2011)

hammersklavier said:


> Um, I can't read anything on this page?


That's one of the main reason why I don't read international threads about my own country. The other one is the excess of photos and videos.



> Enterprise's fusion may put an end to railroad in Bauru [countryside city in São Paulo State]
> City were once considered the country's biggest railway junction. Rail transportation has been suspended and employes were fired by Rumo
> 
> 
> ...


I may translate the other ones if I remember, I need to be out for sometime. Now I must to do something that only I can do for myself [please, don't get it wrong].


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yesterday, estação da Luz (Luz Station) caught on fire. It´s one of major hubs for suburban trains in Sao Paulo and two metro lines crosses this station (it´s an independent station beneath the railway station).



FlicK said:


> Pessoal, criei esse tópico para irmos acompanhando o incêncio que está acontecendo na Estação da Luz nesse exato momento.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

That's terrible? Anyone hurt?

What is the fate of the structure now? Did anything collapse?


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

One firefighter died.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/carajas-branch-completed.html
> 
> *Carajás branch completed*
> 02 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Estação da Luz (Luz Station): what happened after the fire from last December*



paulista1978 said:


> Yesterday, estação da Luz (Luz Station) caught on fire. It´s one of major hubs for suburban trains in Sao Paulo and two metro lines crosses this station (it´s an independent station beneath the railway station).


I've passed thru Luz Station some days after this fire. After this tragedy, this São Paulo's railway terminal was reformed. And nowadays, this terminal continues working normally.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...k-start-railway-construction.html?channel=536
> 
> *Brazil seeks to kick-start railway construction*
> Friday, September 02, 2016
> ...


----------



## Mariwa (Aug 18, 2006)

*South America by rail*

Hi Friends 

I am railroad fan and retired sailor from Poland. I enjoyed some short rail trips in Ecuador, Brazil and Chile before, when sailed on board various merchant ships. Now I have enough time (and saved some money for it) to look closer at the railways on your continent. Nowadays the railway network in South America is like a patchwork and to set up a clever plan of my trip I need a truthful info about the railroads which are still in operation. May you advise me active passenger and cargo railroads and it’s operators in Brazil? I will be very grateful for your help. 

Best Regards & All the Best in New Year


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mariwa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am railroad fan and retired sailor from Poland. I enjoyed some short rail trips in Ecuador, Brazil and Chile before, when sailed on board various merchant ships. Now I have enough time (and saved some money for it) to look closer at the railways on your continent. Nowadays the railway network in South America is like a patchwork and to set up a clever plan of my trip I need a truthful info about the railroads which are still in operation. May you advise me active passenger and cargo railroads and it’s operators in Brazil? I will be very grateful for your help.
> 
> Best Regards & All the Best in New Year


Take a look at my Brazil General Infrastructure thread (in my signature), everything I know is there (first page, Railroads section)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...enhance-passenger-rail-study.html?channel=536

*Brazil seeks funding to enhance passenger rail study*
Friday, January 13, 2017










_BRAZIL’s National Transport Agency (ANTT) invites funding offers by January 27 to enhance a technical and economic feasibility study conducted last year into a public-private project (PPP) to construct a 209km passenger railway between Brasilia and Goiãnia_

The feasibility study will evaluate alignment alternatives and the location of stations, technologies to be used, economic and financial aspects of the project, environmental issues, and guidelines for the granting of a concession to operate the service

...


----------



## Auxodium (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh Brazil, you are such a frustrating country with limited rail. Any news on the much touted rail links between Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro? Also there was talk on linking Brasilia to this also?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Auxodium said:


> Oh Brazil, you are such a frustrating country with limited rail. Any news on the much touted rail links between Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro? Also there was talk on linking Brasilia to this also?


Unfortunately there are cheap flights from Sao Paulo to Rio De Janeiro, people like planes instead trains hno:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the *Trem da Vale: Ouro Preto-Mariana*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

OOOPS said:


> The other one is the excess of photos and videos.


Good reason: when it is about countries with actual news then it is mostly news, things you want to see or hear, and images show something new actually. To show the opposite: Some railway topics are mostly a clickbait as I barely find anything really new on it, despite the fact that a lot happens, though sadly without notice on SSC. All these electrifications, double-tracking, change of timetables, but mostly there is some picture or video about things that exist for years. I can find that anywhere on the world wide web.

What is the thing in the Indonesian thread which I follow actively is that many new things happen and they are very well-documented which is in contrast to other threads and very good. But sometimes I really can't see the forest anymore because of the trees, especially on the Jakarta airport thread: I cannot find anything new about a planned runway. 

At the other side, every picture of construction of the trans-Java toll road network is amazingly interesting, keeping a transportation freak like me on the edge of the seat discovering more things that lead to a new step towards completion. But eh, when was the opening date of the Solo-Sragen toll road?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> Unfortunately there are cheap flights from Sao Paulo to Rio De Janeiro, people like planes instead trains hno:


For 440 km? Even a moderately fast train service can do that in 3 hours. People within 4-5 km around the terminal stations will have no reason to use the hassle of plane travel.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Robi_damian said:


> For 440 km? Even a moderately fast train service can do that in 3 hours. People within 4-5 km around the terminal stations will have no reason to use the hassle of plane travel.


São Paulo is almost 800m above sea level. Rio de Janeiro is by the ocean. Brazilian landscape is not very easy. If I'm not mistaken, São Paulo-Rio de Janeiro, counting all the airports, it's the busiest air route in the world.

There is an official project for a high speed train between Campinas-São Paulo-Rio de Janeiro, but it's on hold due the current crisis.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

But going up 800m over the course of ~400km should be doable, even if it would mean a persistent, relatively steep grade.

The busiest air route in the world is a variable thing, depending on what's measured (aircraft mvmnts, domestic vs. international boardings, etc.), but usually the Seoul-Jeju route is cited as the busiest; SP-RJ wins by aircraft mvmnts. 

There is ongoing discussion of an undersea tunnel to connect Jeju to the mainland, and allow Seoul-Jeju HSR. If Korea (or Japan, or France/UK) can build an undersea tunnel many km's long, I'm sure Brazil could (with some help) manage that change in altitude. We'll just have to see what happens after things have settled down, but a SP-RJ HSR does make sense.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> São Paulo is almost 800m above sea level. Rio de Janeiro is by the ocean. Brazilian landscape is not very easy. If I'm not mistaken, São Paulo-Rio de Janeiro, counting all the airports, it's the busiest air route in the world.
> 
> There is an official project for a high speed train between Campinas-São Paulo-Rio de Janeiro, but it's on hold due the current crisis.


I have travelled on the Chinese Lanzhou-Xinjiang High Speed railway which is able to climb from Lanzhou to over 1,500m and then descends down again to Zhangye in around 500km. This is through major mountain ranges and geological faultlines. So there is no excuse for Brazil, except the typical political will and funding.


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mariwa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am railroad fan and retired sailor from Poland. I enjoyed some short rail trips in Ecuador, Brazil and Chile before, when sailed on board various merchant ships. Now I have enough time (and saved some money for it) to look closer at the railways on your continent. Nowadays the railway network in South America is like a patchwork and to set up a clever plan of my trip I need a truthful info about the railroads which are still in operation. May you advise me active passenger and cargo railroads and it’s operators in Brazil? I will be very grateful for your help.
> 
> Best Regards & All the Best in New Year


Maybe you will appreciate ARgentina. The trains are old though. In my opinion the best countries to travel by rail are Bolivia and Peru (Cuzco-Macchu Pichu line). In Argentina there are trains from Buenos Aires to Bariloche and Mar del Plata. As far as I know in Brazil you only have Carajas (I bit dirty), Vitoria-BH (Very cool. I travelled before) and some short trips, like Curitiba-Morretes, Tiradentes-Mariana and Bento Gonçalves.


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> But going up 800m over the course of ~400km should be doable, even if it would mean a persistent, relatively steep grade.
> 
> The busiest air route in the world is a variable thing, depending on what's measured (aircraft mvmnts, domestic vs. international boardings, etc.), but usually the Seoul-Jeju route is cited as the busiest; SP-RJ wins by aircraft mvmnts.
> 
> There is ongoing discussion of an undersea tunnel to connect Jeju to the mainland, and allow Seoul-Jeju HSR. If Korea (or Japan, or France/UK) can build an undersea tunnel many km's long, I'm sure Brazil could (with some help) manage that change in altitude. We'll just have to see what happens after things have settled down, but a SP-RJ HSR does make sense.


I think he cited it because of the cost of scrapping tunnels and to build bridges, and not to be "impossible". Brazil´s budget is a mess right now and no wonder when we´ll back on track again. But according to predicted number of pax, it´s viable.


> SP-RJ wins by aircraft mvmnts.


Sao Paulo and Rio´s central airports have restriction to operating aircraft. In Sao Paulo´s CGH the maximum operating aircrafts are A320 and B737-800. Rio´s SDU the maximum is the B737-8 with winglets (A320 are not allowed by now).


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*My aunties traveled by train from Curitiba to Paranaguá*



paulista1978 said:


> Maybe you will appreciate ARgentina. The trains are old though. In my opinion the best countries to travel by rail are Bolivia and Peru (Cuzco-Macchu Pichu line). In Argentina there are trains from Buenos Aires to Bariloche and Mar del Plata. As far as I know in Brazil you only have Carajas (I bit dirty), Vitoria-BH (Very cool. I travelled before) and some short trips, like Curitiba-Morretes, Tiradentes-Mariana and Bento Gonçalves.


Wasn't the Curitiba-Morretes route exactly the Curitiba-Paranaguá route? 
My aunties Clara (a.k.a. Nêga) and Nilda traveled by train in the Curitiba-Paranaguá route. 
The rail diesel cars (RDC, assembled by Budd) also are used on this route. 
This route is operated by ALL (América Latina Logística).


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

The the trip to Paranagua was resumed. Curitiba-Morretes route is still running everyday. Anyway, the jewel of the crown is crossing the mountains of "Serra do Mar".

https://serraverdeexpress.com.br/trem-regular/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dec 13, 2019
*Brazil delays two big rail projects until third quarter 2020*
_Excerpt_

BRASILIA (Reuters) - Brazil pushed back the auction of two major railway projects for grain exports until the third quarter of 2020, Infrastructure Minister Tarcisio Freitas said on Friday as he announced plans for 101 billion reais (24 billion) in investment next year.

Freitas said drawing up the concession model took longer than expected, but the auction rules have already been submitted to Brazil’s Federal Accounts Court, the TCU, for approval.

The 1,142-km (710-mile) Ferrograo railway is expected to transport agriculture products from the largest soy-producing state of Mato Grosso to northern river port Miritituba in the Amazon basin.

The 537-km FIOL railway is designed to transport mineral and agriculture products from the country’s interior to a Bahia state port on the Atlantic coast.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ojects-until-third-quarter-2020-idUSKBN1YH27Z


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Freight routes to be reactivated in Sao Paulo State.









Reopenings will add capacity to São Paulo network


BRAZIL: Governor of São Paulo state João Doria has announced that two moribund sections of the national rail network will be reinstated as part of a R$6bn plan to expand capacity within the state from 35 to 75 million tonnes of freight a year.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------

